# Penalty for 103 mph?



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok I get home to a lovely letter from the plod saying I got snapped at 103mph on the M4... **stards, haven't they got anything better to do, hahaha.... 

Any idea how much ban/fine/points I can expect?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Court and a ban I would expect 'cause it's over a oner


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Court, ban and fine I would guess..


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know it I was driving or the missus, honestly can't remember..... 

So this notice says intention of prosecution, what happens if we don't know/remember which one of us was driving? Can I ask for proof and what happens if its inconclusive,...

Where's that copper on here who was debating with Tondy TT recently about lane chopping, help...lol


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

ask to see or ensure it is presented if you goto court, the calibration certificate of the device that caught you. If it wasnt calibrated that day which I hear they sometimes dont bother, then you can walk away from the whole thing.

This is what I have been lead to believe by several people...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

..............







................ :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> ask to see or ensure it is presented if you goto court, the calibration certificate of the device that caught you. If it wasnt calibrated that day which I hear they sometimes dont bother, then you can walk away from the whole thing.
> 
> This is what I have been lead to believe by several people...


Good idea....thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

[smiley=behead2.gif]

http://www.pepipoo.com/Speeding.htm


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Speeding over 100mph is an automatic ban unless you can present 'special reasons' why you should be dealt with other than a ban. Special reasons used to encompass such things as your livelihood or that of others depending on your driving and holding a licence. Unfortunately in recent years the courts have been taking a much harder view on what constitutes special reasons.

Was the letter accompanied by an NIP (Notice Of Intended Prosecution) this needs to be served within 14 days of the alleged offence OR they need to get you before a court within 6 months of the date of the offence.

If you plead 'Not Guilty' then the police will have to attend to prove the offence and produce the calibration certificate.

It's not looking good tbh, you might do well to consult a solicitor who specialises in these sorts of offences to have any hope of contesting it on a realistic basis.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

What igotone said :/ If your insurance contract provides a free lawyer, you might as well take it but it's virtually impossible to get away with the ban if you are above 100 mph.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear this.

Only way you get away with this is if your a policeman. They would suspend you on full pay probably, so a nice holiday.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. I dunno where you get the idea from. A policeman caught speeding goes to court like everyone else, but he quite rightly gets hammered more than the average Joe. He wouldn't be suspended for this but would face disciplinary proceedings in front of his Chief Constable after the court case and could get numerous outcomes from a bollocking to the sack.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Get a decent lawyer, it won't be a ban-big points and a fine yes


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks guys......

so this form they want completed and returned, where do i ask for evidence of a photograph? all it asks is to incriminate either one of us..hmmm.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Whatever you do don't lie about who was driving - that's conspiracy to pervert the course of justice and gets you banged up with Big Lois. By the time you get out you'll able turn a TT around in your rear!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

If you honestly don't remember who was driving then be honest - tell them you're not sure and ask if they have a photograph. Dont start deciding who should take the points/ ban - it'll end in tears!


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

igotone said:


> If you honestly don't remember who was driving then be honest - tell them you're not sure and ask if they have a photograph. Dont start deciding who should take the points/ ban - it'll end in tears!


i know.....but i would like to see a photograph at least and ask for the calibration certificate, surely thats my right isnt it? this form doesnt provide any boxes for such requests.....

now i'm feeling pissed off, the thought of not being able to drive my lil TT for a few months


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

You can ask for a photograph but the only time you'll see a calibration certificate is at court if you go 'NG' They don't have to prove the calibration to every chancer who asks for it.

My advice is see a solicitor - find out who specialises in these types of offences. If you decide to put your hands up then at least a good brief mitigating on your behalf might just save your licence.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Was it fixed or mobile speed trap?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

3 points and £60 fine.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

igotone said:


> You can ask for a photograph but the only time you'll see a calibration certificate is at court if you go 'NG' They don't have to prove the calibration to every chancer who asks for it.
> 
> My advice is see a solicitor - find out who specialises in these types of offences. If you decide to put your hands up then at least a good brief mitigating on your behalf might just save your licence.


Thanks igotone....I'm going to ask for the photo and if its inconclusive contact a specialist brief...


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

toot3954 said:


> Was it fixed or mobile speed trap?


It was a mobile van on a motorway bridge....


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

hope88 said:


> 3 points and £60 fine.


We all wish. Unfortunately sentencing policy is laid down for the magistrates and for over 100 mph (or 30mph over the prevailing limit) sentencing starts at disqualification. The magistrates can find special reasons for not disqualifying but in recent years attitudes have become much harder on this.


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

I got caught doing 108mph on the m25 and got a 28day ban and £750 fine but got a nice clean licence back that was 5years ago though


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > You can ask for a photograph but the only time you'll see a calibration certificate is at court if you go 'NG' They don't have to prove the calibration to every chancer who asks for it.
> ...


There may not be a photograph if it was a mobile van. PM me if you need any help - not that I could do much for myself in this situation. I'd take it on the chin personally - we're all big lads and we know the ground rules when we start to play. :wink:


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

kevtga said:


> I got caught doing 108mph on the m25 and got a 28day ban and £750 fine but got a nice clean licence back that was 5years ago though


I could cope with that if I was driving at the time....just 

My missus driving me round in my own car? Well that is going to kill me...... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

If it wasnn't such a gay colour I'd offer to give it a blat now and again for you.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

kevtga said:


> I got caught doing 108mph on the m25 and got a 28day ban and £750 fine but got a nice clean licence back that was 5years ago though


So if I got a ban the points are removed after the ban is served ?

My last ban was over 20 years ago for 110 on the M5, I can't remember what happened but I only had a 2 week ban and im sure my licence came back clean too...which stayed that way until now...grrrr I'm so annoyed with myself. (if I was driving  )


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

igotone said:


> If it wasnn't such a gay colour I'd offer to give it a blat now and again for you.


Hahaha...don't kick a man when he's down


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Lad at work got caught doing over a ton. He went to court and admitted he was an idiot blah blah, got a 50 odd day ban and a big fine plus court fees.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> thanks guys......
> 
> so this form they want completed and returned, where do i ask for evidence of a photograph? all it asks is to incriminate either one of us..hmmm.


Remember, not being honest about who was driving, constitutes *'perverting the course of justice'*. Ban, Fine, Points and *PRISON! *. As I understand it you are entitled to see the photograph. Last time I did, it was clearly me without doubt - so great care should be taken. Good luck with it


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

BrianR said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys......
> ...


What happens if the photo is inconclusive though....reasonable doubt? Isn't that the law, I don't know


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> Where's that copper on here who was debating with Tondy TT recently about lane chopping, help...lol


Lol.


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > I got caught doing 108mph on the m25 and got a 28day ban and £750 fine but got a nice clean licence back that was 5years ago though
> ...


It was then not sure of the setup now lol


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

simno44 said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > Where's that copper on here who was debating with Tondy TT recently about lane chopping, help...lol
> ...


Here he is.....lol

Can you clarify the law?

If I get points and a ban...do the points get wiped after the ban is served or do they stay?
Do they have to provide a photo from a mobile van speed trap?
What's the statutory penalty? 
Will I have to go to court if my memory came back and I was driving or could it be dealt with by post?
What's the chances of a brief getting this reduced to 99mph and no ban?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

afaik points last for three years and you'll have to go to court if there is any chance you could be banned


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Dwyer, sorry to hear of your trouble, It is unlikely they will reduce the speed to 99 as there will be evidence showing the speed.

Take legal advise and try not to be too smart as it may back fire.

Phil


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > Dayer2910 said:
> ...


With all due respect. 
I can give you nothing but my own opinion. 
There are far to many variables to take into account not only with what gear captured the event. But with who deals with your case and how it's dealt with. 
Your history will almost Definitely bite you in the ass. 
your attitude is your most important tool so id quit fanying around and just make your mind up.

I'd expect to receive an extensive fine regardless. And costs to match. 
Followed by one of the following.

Ban, retake licence and take 6 9 or 12on new licence. In 1 or 2 years time.

Or

12 points right away with absolutely no movement in a very extensive and long ban should you further offend within 3 years.

Ether way your in for a bumpy one buddy. My advice would be to suck it up. Be a man, accept your fault and you may come away with a much lighter outcome.

.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah your right.....

I'm just going to complete and return the form honestly, what will be will be, appreciate your advice. Thanks


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> Yeah your right.....
> 
> I'm just going to complete and return the form honestly, what will be will be, appreciate your advice. Thanks


It's no real use to you to be honest. I think requesting to see proof is impotent though. And a cover note explaining yourself and your regret may go a million miles to your side.

Was it actually a van?? And where was it placed?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Camera van sat on motorway bridge, if the driver isn't clearly identifiable though what should I do then?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Too late for advice now. In my opinion a ban would be suitable.

Yes we all drive fast at times, but if you can't notice a van on a bridge then you can't have been concentrating that hard. Next time it will end up with someone dead. Surely you would have learnt from the first ban?

Far too soft on repeat offenders.

All in my opinion of course


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

L0z said:


> Too late for advice now. In my opinion a ban would be suitable.
> 
> Yes we all drive fast at times, but if you can't notice a van on a bridge then you can't have been concentrating that hard. Next time it will end up with someone dead. Surely you would have learnt from the first ban?
> 
> ...


Fair comments, I did learn from the first ban as my licence has been clean for 20 years since 8)


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Well that's not a lesson learnt...

;-)


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I was doing 71 through a temporary 50 limit on the m5-m4 interchange at midnight about 10 years ago, no workers etc. I got banned for a week and £270 fine. Previous clean licence.
The girlfriend was caught doing 60 in a 30 limit, where a dual carriageway enters a village (no houses etc) and got 6 points and a £60 fine.
It's a lottery mate, but I guess you are looking at 6 points.....


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

A simple rule to follow would be. if there are Camara signs.. Slow down. If there isn't.. Then do what you wish but don't be surprised to see that old un marked scooby appear in your rear view 2 miles after the last services after tracing your speed from a distance over a mile.

The Camara warning signs are a dead give away.

..... I'm told that when being pulled over on public roads for doing in excess of 90. having a warrant card helps a great deal in achieving a quick 
"On your way sir, enjoy your evening safely".


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

simno44 said:


> ..... I'm told that when being pulled over on public roads for doing in excess of 90. having a warrant card helps a great deal in achieving a quick
> "On your way sir, enjoy your evening safely".


I really wouldn't like to bet my next meal on that, and the stupidity of someone purporting to be a serving police officer posting that in a thread where someone is getting done for speeding is mind boggling. No wonder cops get a bad press. :roll:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

igotone said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... I'm told that when being pulled over on public roads for doing in excess of 90. having a warrant card helps a great deal in achieving a quick
> ...


It was a joke.

Although you cant be so naive as to think that sort of thing has never gone on surely?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh dear ....community cop or special is it?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

L0z said:


> Well that's not a lesson learnt...
> 
> ;-)


+1


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The guy got done for speeding once before -20 years ago. He's not Jack The Ripper and I'm sure he doesn't need patronising .


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

igotone said:


> The guy got done for speeding once before -20 years ago. He's not Jack The Ripper and I'm sure he doesn't need patronising .


Im not sure anyone is trying to.

Unfortunately previous conviction is previous conviction. Doesn't really matter how many years there is between the two acts.

I appreciate these are in very different brackets but If a convicted car thief has a 20 year break before being caught committing the same offence or worse. The previous conviction isn't forgotten is it? 
This guy unfortunately was caught doing 110.. 40 above national on a motorway. He's now been caught again doing the same. Te question will no doubt come up at an appearance as to wether or not he has simply been lucky for 20 years
A, to have not killed himself or worse others and B, to not have been caught again.

On the other hand He may well have been well behaved witch is not for you or I to decide.

Unfortunately previous is previous. Witch is why I expressed how important a good attitude is towards The matter. Especially if an appearance is necessary.

I gather the gent has age on his side. Its Not necessarily PC nor do I agree with it myself but as a younger driver at the time he will have recived a far more harsh verdict. But then on the flip side.. Should age not make us more wise to what is arguably wrong.. Or right.

Going by most of his comments on here he sounds like a bloke who once did something he paid for and has now unfortunately fallen for the same trap. Personally.. I wish him the best. But in doing so I would also hope that given a relaxed outcome.. His speedo stays below 90 and he saves the 3 figure speeds for Germany, track or private day runs. 

I'd be interested in hearing what he gets back from his notification response if he sends a covering note along with it. 
Maybe Requesting any relevant info and a well worded note of regret? Each to there own but myself.. in that position.. I'd be kissing serious arse from the start.

Ps.. Iv just been reading some of your earlier posts. I hadent spotted the remark towards officers. Your not wrong about the force being treated exactly the same.

I tuck a hit last year and was offered a speed awareness course following 36 in a 30. Ironic really given what training iv already had given to me. But never the less I I committed the offence, And exactly as you put it.. It did not!! go down well back at house.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Convictions over 10 years old are usually considered spent, i.e. not referred to in court.... this is true for criminal offences let alone traffic offences.

I'm not defending the guy and I'm not trying to be some paragon of virtue either. I'm sure he'll take it on the chin like all of us should. An earilier reference by someone referring to someone 'being killed next time' was a bit OTT don't you think?

The speed limit on motorways was set over 50 years ago and car performance has improved immensely in that time. The 70 limit is ridiculous and 103 mph shouldn't be any problem at all if people observed basic lane changing and signalling discipline, but far too many don't. As it is they're considering raising the limit to 80mph but many think even that is asking for trouble and they could well be right... unfortunately.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

igotone said:


> Convictions over 10 years old are usually considered spent, i.e. not referred to in court.... this is true for criminal offences let alone traffic offences.
> 
> I'm not defending the guy and I'm not trying to be some paragon of virtue either. I'm sure he'll take it on the chin like all of us should. An earilier reference by someone referring to someone 'being killed next time' was a bit OTT don't you think?
> 
> The speed limit on motorways was set over 50 years ago and car performance has improved immensely in that time. The 70 limit is ridiculous and 103 mph shouldn't be any problem at all if people observed basic lane changing and signalling discipline, but far too many don't. As it is they're considering raising the limit to 80mph but many think even that is asking for trouble and they could well be right... unfortunately.


Convictions spent may be the case. But a court by rights.. May consider any and all relevant. The question really...is Would it actually come to fruition? His case is not against another party so there is no one to spend time digging dirt. That may work in his favour.

I'm with you on the national. Sadly there are people who can't be trusted with such change meaning those of us who believe we can.. Are at risk of legal action when caught.

Rules are rules however.

And as for the OTT comment.. That depends. We know the guy was speeding. But we have no inclination as to weather this was done in a "safe" or "controlled" manor. General consensus is that anything above the 80 mark is unsafe unless trained to do so.. 
So if X loses control at 103MPH 
Hits Y and kills Z then no... That comment wouldn't necessarily be OTT.

But in relation to this matter then yes. Most probably.

Every action has an equal and opposite reaction.. You may indeed be perfectly capable of driving at the speed you chose. But as stated clearly in your last post.. Sadly those around us are generally not so switched on.. Unfortunately these people may be the catalyst needed adding fuel to your fire creating a very nasty accident. With essentially.. Nothing but that word "speed" to blame.

It's not an easy topic this one. Nothing is when it comes to the law lets be honest.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well let's give the guy credit for knowing whether his driving was dangerous or not - speed apart.

When the 70 limit was set traction control and ABS brakes hadn't been invented and there wasn't even any law governing minimum tyre tread depth. Off to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzz's :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

108mph, got me a 6month ban, 6 points and £1100 fine.
Based on the time of day you will now who was driving without the photo :wink:

I started down prove it was me route and solicitors but it came down was it worth going away and losing you job/ career by making one little mistake into a big mistake.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

This really makes you think. Outcome of a ban would have a significant impact on most people's livelihoods. Fine isn't nice either.

I think we all tend to consider ourselves safe drivers when traveling at speed, I've yet to meet one person who'd say otherwise. But as said, its not generally ourselves we have to be careful of is it? It's all the other drivers who we consider unsafe.

I'm in favour of a variable limit for motorways depending on traffic and road conditions at the time. They might be the safest roads, but why does it seem then, that almost every time I'm on a motorway there seems to be some sort of accident.

The best advice you've been given is stop speculating, get the photo. Take it from there and with a good attitude man up (or woman up) and take what's given.

I can't see by being very nice they'd give you much less but maybe reduce the ban by some degree. If you're lucky.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I was stopped on the M6 back in 1986 averaging 120 and got a months ban and £150 fine back then so I would say defo looking at a ban 
If you have to go to court then they are thinking of a ban as they will not ban you by letter


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

If I remember the day....a Saturday, clear road, sunny, little traffic.

Not an excuse by any means but it wasn't pissing down in heavy traffic either, I know it was safe for the conditions but the speed camera can't reflect that, it knows numbers and the law..

I'm pinning all hopes now on damage limitation, fine and points are ok.......it's the ban that will hurt, a month is ok, 2 months I'd struggle, 3 -6 months I'd be suicidal

Then there's the insurance, Tosh...did your insurance go up much after your ban?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dayer2910 said:


> If I remember the day....a Saturday, clear road, sunny, little traffic.
> 
> Not an excuse by any means but it wasn't pissing down in heavy traffic either, I know it was safe for the conditions but the speed camera can't reflect that, it knows numbers and the law..
> 
> ...


Mine didn't it just went on my licence as an SP50


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Luckily you didn't do a runner.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine was a while ago when they really started cracking down. I believe the rules have changed a little now and the max ban is 4month, but the fine is now upto 3k or something like that.

Insurance went up about 30-40% for the next 4 years or so ( hey are spent at 3, but insurance companies can still use the info for 5)? Ps its amazining how quick 6 months goes and how clean the car is afterwards :wink:

Try this website
http://www.drivingban.co.uk/


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks tosh, I'm going to admit to driving and ask for the photo evidence as well just in case, I spoke with a mate of a mate today who's a non practising solicitor and he's going to defend me in court foc and I will speak up with apologies etc..myself

Now all I need is a good sob story as to why I can't lose my license


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dayer, Perhaps the judge will be a TT driver. [smiley=book2.gif]  Hope he hasn't got a MK1 [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

You don't have to incriminate yourself or anyone. If you can't remember who was driving, the person who the car is registered to will receive 6 points, a fine, but the offence code for doing this on your license means insurance companies will be wary of you and your insurance policy costs will skyrocket.


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Not that this helps a huge amount but putting a nice letter of apology with your form is pointless, I was caught doing 35 in a 30 a couple of months back and it clearly stated at the top that all additional correspondence would be disregarded and went on to list a load of what I guess is the most common excuses. Of course when talking to a policeman or court member you should always be polite, rudeness will get you nowhere.

As has already been suggested I think the best action would be to suck it up and deal with the consequences. It won't be pleasant but when you break the law there is always the risk you'll get caught. Sorry I've not been very sympathetic, I don't mean to be harsh, it's just my view.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

In 1964 when murderers were being hanged, speeding motorists would most likely get a reprimand from Nick Berry and told to mind their ways.

Note: There are twice as many murders in the UK now.

In 2012 you can potentially have your lively hood and personnel life destroyed by the judicial system, all for the thrill of acceleration, speed and engine roar.

And at the same time murderers are serving shorter sentences, in comfortable surroundings, living without the fear of suffering the same fate that their victims have. Ironic?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's also supposedly an offence to die in the houses of parliament... And to flag down a taxi in London if you have the plague.

Not all is perfect.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

have you considered getting a half hour chat with cab to discuss this? end of you are either looking at a ban and driver aware course or............a bloody hefty fine. i wont deny it..............completely empty stretch of motorway and just me i have pushed over 135mph in the past (joking) and loved the thril of it.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

About 6yrs ago i was disqualified for 6 months due to totting up the maximum amount... 
The judge was actually apologetic when he said that he simply couldnt avoid banning me because it was a text book situation.

So.... go to the court in yer best bib n tucker, face your dilemma, look him in the eyes and be extremely nice.... look pittiful.
A letter from your employer might help in defending you from a ban, which you can present to the clerk for the judges perusal.
When youre asked if you have any explanation for the speeding, dont present him or her with a story.... it will only go against you.
Just describe how you totally understand the error of your actions, the risk of consequences of your speeding and that you regret it deeply.
Thats it, just say it as it is, no excuses and dont try to defend why you were going so fast. 
You will be asked if there is any good reason why you shouldnt face a ban, which you can explain in many ways.
If you have space for some points to be added the judge might just whack loads on without a ban
20 mph over the speed limit is considered ban territory as far as i know but the judge will consider previous convictions etc plus the condition of the road and how busy it was or what time of day and what weather... and so on.
He will have the photo or the police report there in front of him.

You might be very lucky and not get a ban, but you will hit a big fine.... massive fine is likely without a ban.

With a ban, you get a clean licence back, well, with zero points on it anyway.... just the disqualification date and duration.

Good luck mate and just take it easy, certainly take it on the nose though.


----------



## mip (Mar 21, 2012)

I went through this one a while ago...

If you are being prosecuted for speeding and not careless or dangerous.....

Max 56 day ban
Fine (based on earnings)
Points

Generally you get 2 of the three so a ban and a fine would be normal but no points.....

Good luck...


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

I once got done for 95 in a 70...nothing like ban territory, just 3 points, 60 quid. But it smacks of moneygrabbing and not actually safety. Different if it had been wet, there had been a lot of traffic (and let's be honest, 70 was set as a limit to prevent people racing on the M1 when it first opened as it was a speed above that which most cars could do but to stop people doing stupid things) it would've been different (and I wouldn't have been doing that speed). But it was Easter Monday morning. M62 between Hull and Leeds (near Goole) which is like a runway - no bends. So a cop decided to hide on a bridge, behind a big bush on the end so he wasn't visible to oncoming traffic. I encountered about 5 cars in total on the stretch of about 30 miles between the start of the M62 and the M1 at Leeds.

In the past (10 years ago or so) when I have ever been pulled by the filth, they have used a lot more discretion but now they seem to have to book you for it.

Yeah, and I also got pulled by Humberside Filth for doing about 80 in a 70. Didn't do me but he was a prize arsehole towards me.

Good job Humberside Police don't control the M6 Toll or a lot of people would be in trouble. I've never seen so many cops waiting to nick people, no wonder people drive around like they are terrified in their zone. And I wouldn't mind, it is not like there aren't better things to do for Humberside Police. Hull could keep the entire country's cops busy for a very long time 

And I've heard the Aussies are even more ridiculous about this stuff.

So I reckon in the modern era the speed limit should be much higher (90 with considerably more discretion) and the M6 Toll should be delimited (depending on weather conditions). Are the Germans wrong in not enforcing a speed limit on equivalent roads?

What I find the most dangerous things on motorways are people who are too slow therefore meaning lorries have to overtake them. Why the hell is any car in the modern era doing less than 60-70 on a motorway? Tell you what, if you don't feel safe driving at the speed limit on a motorway - don't go on the motorway!

And people think that if they are just quickly nipping past one car that reasonable checks are not required for changing lanes because "it is just a small overtake". stop it! Number of times in this situation I've had to slow down because some twit like this changes lane. At least a signal forewarning me of your intention would be nice for giving me notice that you are going to drive like a twit.

However, if you drive in an urban area like a mentalist, well, you deserve everything you get


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Cheers everyone, I think the waiting is worse than the ban itself, wondering will I or won't I?

Went out today on some of my favourite roads over the Brecon Beacons, a big positive for living in Wales, having gods racetrack on my doorstep 

it felt weird today though, normally where I'd push on a bit I had to hold back and so on, went past about 5 cop cars and 2 speed camera vans, all of which I successfully negotiated...it did spoil it though, what is normally a spirited Sunday blast turned into an old people's leisurely outing....


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

So you're awaiting a ban? So you decide to go for a blast? Wow, you're a smart one...


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

riiiiiich said:


> In the past (10 years ago or so) when I have ever been pulled by the "filth"
> 
> Yeah, and I also got pulled by Humberside "Filth" for doing about 80 in a 70. Didn't do me but he was a prize arsehole


Lets hope the ..... "Filth" don't allow that un insured driver to go about his ways and wipe out your beloved TT in one sweep ay?



I think your disapproval is with the wrong party. 
With respect, the police are there to ensure the law that is given to follow and decided by parliament.

Our roads are a minuscule part of what our police force are responsible for. People tend to forget the danger and sacrifice made in many other areas for protection of the innocent.

"The filth" may be your only help one day.

I am very familiar however with the "cock sure bobby". And have had my own experiences with the type.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Probably a bit strong to term them the filth but I'm not much of a fan myself.

One night a drunken gang outside a pub booted my old cars side and dented the wing. Went round the role police station 30 secs away and they didnt want to know. You see it on all the programmes how they like to say they prefer to educate rather than prosecute, but up this way they are never like that.

The police regularly hide at this dual road leading to a motorway slip road where I stay to get a quick buck. The speed limit for some strange reason is a 30 even though there is no built up area around or anything that I can see would need it to be a 30mph. Driver after driver gets nailed for it when I don't really believe there is a need to be so harsh considering the surroundings. Fast buck if ever I saw one.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> Probably a bit strong to term them the filth but I'm not much of a fan myself.
> 
> One night a drunken gang outside a pub booted my old cars side and dented the wing. Went round the role police station 30 secs away and they didnt want to know. You see it on all the programmes how they like to say they prefer to educate rather than prosecute, but up this way they are never like that.
> 
> The police regularly hide at this dual road leading to a motorway slip road where I stay to get a quick buck. The speed limit for some strange reason is a 30 even though there is no built up area around or anything that I can see would need it to be a 30mph. Driver after driver gets nailed for it when I don't really believe there is a need to be so harsh considering the surroundings. Fast buck if ever I saw one.


30 will be due to I incidents And/or fatalities.

And again. They are merely doing what is asked of them. Do you question your superior in the work place? I'm sure you do but there is a very strong line between questioning and following orders.

This all relates again. If people followed what the road and law states.. They wouldn't get nailed as you put it.

Real policing is a world away from camping behind bushes and what not. But believe it or not. Doing just that windows out thousands of un insured, taxed or MOTd vehicles every year. Not to mention those driven by people having had no licence or having had it revoked.

Should this strategy not be in place you would see far more dead Claimes falling to the curb and people not seeing justice following incidents not caused by themselves. And in line with that.. Your premium climbing even steeper.

I'm not arguing I'm just mirroring opinion. Each has there own and we live in a country that thank god.. Allows that.. Despite how incorrect some people's can be.

My argument is this 
PC Braudhurst (god bless his sole) was a road traffic officer. Was he "filth"?

It's tragedy like that, that go towards making my blood boil when I hear people referring to one of our most important public services as "filth" and such like.

Admittedly I'm biased. I have a personal connection to Ian witch makes the topic far more pressing to me.

I just wish people would sometimes think outside the box a little before they tar a nation wide protective service, Full of men and woman who risk there lives daily.. With names such as "filth" just due to experience of one or two individual officers with attitude. :/


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

L0z said:


> So you're awaiting a ban? So you decide to go for a blast? Wow, you're a smart one...


Read the post smart ass.....I didn't break the speed limit once !!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyway.. 
I take it you sent your response back mate?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

simno44 said:


> My argument is this
> PC Braudhurst (god bless his sole) was a road traffic officer. Was he "filth"?
> 
> It's tragedy like that, that go towards making my blood boil when I hear people referring to one of our most important public services as "filth" and such like.
> ...


Completely agree


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes of course mate, not doubting the guys sent out have been instructed to do so. Just seems a bit crazy at this bit that they do so. It is immediately before the motorway where you are meant to get up to speed on a short run up so it really does just stink of making some easy cash.

What about me going to the police station and the guy telling me they were to busy to deal with the group who damaged my car. Shouldn't they be helping out?

I'm sure the police have their worth and some have been the victims of unfortunate circumstances, but for me personally-they have never helped when required.

I am not trying to rile you btw just because you are in that line of work


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Haven't done it yet my friend, it's on my to do list....I was kind of thinking leave it till the last minute as my son is learning to drive at the minute so he could be my chauffeur if I get the ban.

Was wondering, is a banned driver allowed to sit alongside a learner and be legal?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I would very much doubt that a 'Banned' driver could legally take a learner out as the person accompanying the learner must hold a current full UK driving licence and a disqualified driver would not hold a current full licence.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, hopefully my lad will have passed before my court date...


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> Haven't done it yet my friend, it's on my to do list....I was kind of thinking leave it till the last minute as my son is learning to drive at the minute so he could be my chauffeur if I get the ban.
> 
> Was wondering, is a banned driver allowed to sit alongside a learner and be legal?


I recommend you look up the worked banned mate. Haha.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > My argument is this
> ...


Very much appreciated.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> Yes of course mate, not doubting the guys sent out have been instructed to do so. Just seems a bit crazy at this bit that they do so. It is immediately before the motorway where you are meant to get up to speed on a short run up so it really does just stink of making some easy cash.
> 
> What about me going to the police station and the guy telling me they were to busy to deal with the group who damaged my car. Shouldn't they be helping out?
> 
> ...


I know buddy I know.

I'm getting animated when no need lol. Sorry.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

:lol: no worries, anyway back on topic. I guess the OP just needs to suck it up and see what happens and hope the judge shows a bit of leniency that day.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

The guy who's defending me got my mate off at 118mph but ran out of luck when he got nicked again at 143mph in his 911...lol.

This was a few years ago now mind and the courts seem to have clamped down since on speeders, we now have a sweep stake in work on the length of ban, I'm going for an optimistic 56 days.... Lots of piss taking too.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> The guy who's defending me got my mate off at 118mph but ran out of luck when he got nicked again at 143mph in his 911...lol.
> 
> This was a few years ago now mind and the courts seem to have clamped down since on speeders, we now have a sweep stake in work on the length of ban, I'm going for an optimistic 56 days.... Lots of piss taking too.


good job his luck run out too! didn't learn the first time. the big question is has he learnt his lesson since? or will it take a big catastrophe to teach him? :evil:


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Makes me laugh this thread. I wondered how long it would be before people started blaming the police. The government make the laws not the police. We all know what the speed limits are. If we choose to go over them then the ONLY person to blame is yourself and I include myself in that. 
Policing staff levels are massively low now thanks to the government. Traffic police are virtually none existent. Compared to 30 years ago the roads are hardly policed at all. 
When you pop into your local police station on a Friday night to tell them your car has been damaged you'll be lucky anywhere in the UK to get immediate police help. I know of policing areas that cover 40 square miles and sometimes there will be five cops to cover it. Now take into account one is looking for some missing kid who goes missing every day, one is stuck baby sitting some idiot prisoner, and two are baby sitting an angry prisoner at the hospital that leaves one running around chasing their own arse trying to keep the lid on it. 
If only the public knew what really goes on. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Mike007 said:


> Makes me laugh this thread. I wondered how long it would be before people started blaming the police. The government make the laws not the police. We all know what the speed limits are. If we choose to go over them then the ONLY person to blame is yourself and I include myself in that.
> Policing staff levels are massively low now thanks to the government. Traffic police are virtually none existent. Compared to 30 years ago the roads are hardly policed at all.
> When you pop into your local police station on a Friday night to tell them your car has been damaged you'll be lucky anywhere in the UK to get immediate police help. I know of policing areas that cover 40 square miles and sometimes there will be five cops to cover it. Now take into account one is looking for some missing kid who goes missing every day, one is stuck baby sitting some idiot prisoner, and two are baby sitting an angry prisoner at the hospital that leaves one running around chasing their own arse trying to keep the lid on it.
> If only the public knew what really goes on. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You sir.. Have just made an extra special friend . Lol.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

simno44 said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me laugh this thread. I wondered how long it would be before people started blaming the police. The government make the laws not the police. We all know what the speed limits are. If we choose to go over them then the ONLY person to blame is yourself and I include myself in that.
> ...


Haha. 20 years of the above mate


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Good man!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

+1 Mike,

It's indicative of society in general, always looking to blame someone else rather than take responsibility for your own actions, every time I exceed the speed limit I do so at my own risk, to both being caught and/or worse for that action causing an accident that may otherwise have been avoided. Ultimately I have been caught, but never tried to blame someone else, I was the one pushing the peddle or twisting the throttle.

Do I agree with certain speed limits in the UK?...No...but unless I can convince a large section of the population to stand up and protest, it will make no difference...I either obey or break the current rules.

In fairness to the OP, he has only attempted to lay out his options and decide on the best course of action, understandably looking to see how he can mitigate the situation. It was others who started on the whole blame the Old Bill rant.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> +1 Mike,
> 
> It's indicative of society in general, always looking to blame someone else rather than take responsibility for your own actions, every time I exceed the speed limit I do so at my own risk, to both being caught and/or worse for that action causing an accident that may otherwise have been avoided. Ultimately I have been caught, but never tried to blame someone else, I was the one pushing the peddle or twisting the throttle.
> 
> ...


Yes totally agree. I hate going off topic but sometimes it has to be done.

Good luck to the original poster. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Mike007 said:


> Makes me laugh this thread. I wondered how long it would be before people started blaming the police. The government make the laws not the police. We all know what the speed limits are. If we choose to go over them then the ONLY person to blame is yourself and I include myself in that.
> Policing staff levels are massively low now thanks to the government. Traffic police are virtually none existent. Compared to 30 years ago the roads are hardly policed at all.
> When you pop into your local police station on a Friday night to tell them your car has been damaged you'll be lucky anywhere in the UK to get immediate police help. I know of policing areas that cover 40 square miles and sometimes there will be five cops to cover it. Now take into account one is looking for some missing kid who goes missing every day, one is stuck baby sitting some idiot prisoner, and two are baby sitting an angry prisoner at the hospital that leaves one running around chasing their own arse trying to keep the lid on it.
> If only the public knew what really goes on. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oh the poor police! B******!!

Maybe if they didnt feel the need to cover the roads with many marked and unmarked traffic cars. Hide in bushes with speed detectors and generally annoy and harass innocent people on the road they might have more people to fight actual crime. But real crime is much harder to solve and messes up their targets. I dont blame the police on the street, I blame the traget driven society we live in, But the current situation is getting out of hand.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Call me stupid... But if your being caught by marked/unmarked cars or scanners/Camaras. 
The word "innocent" is only applicable until inevitably proven guilty.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

OK "innocent" was not the right word.

Should have said "decent, hard working people who mean nobody any harm" :roll: :roll:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> OK "innocent" was not the right word.
> 
> Should have said "decent, hard working people who mean nobody any harm" :roll: :roll:


But are yet putting others and them selvs in that exact predicament... Hence why being punished for doing so.

Not arguing with you. To an extent your correct but as already said.. If your not commuting.. Your not going to find your self held to account. Of you do eg caught.. No one is to blame but yourself or mitigating circumstance. .


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Seems like everybody is a criminal nowadays. 99% of people will break speed limits. If you stuck to them you would be a nuisance on the road holding people up. Even the police cars on patrol (except traffic cars on the hunt) dont stick to them. Traffic policing should be cut to about 10% of what it is now and get those people on the streets fighting real crime. Cliche I know but its true.

The police are quickly turning into the enemy of not just hard criminals but also disliked but the average decent person. Its not how things should be. Targets need to be scrapped and let the police be free to do stuff that makes a difference.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> Cliche I know but its true.
> .


No... It's not.

In actual fact it's numbers that are needed. And more time for officers spending there loves up to the eye balls in paper work and red tape.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> Seems like everybody is a criminal nowadays. 99% of people will break speed limits. If you stuck to them you would be a nuisance on the road holding people up. Even the police cars on patrol (except traffic cars on the hunt) dont stick to them. Traffic policing should be cut to about 10% of what it is now and get those people on the streets fighting real crime. Cliche I know but its true.
> 
> The police are quickly turning into the enemy of not just hard criminals but also disliked but the average decent person. Its not how things should be. Targets need to be scrapped and let the police be free to do stuff that makes a difference.


Don't make me laugh. Clearly you aren't a police officer because if you were you would realise just how much nonsense you talk. The average unmarked police car has nothing to do with traffic offences so to speak. Criminals use vehicles to commit crime. Unmarked police cars are massively used to hunt down these criminals who rob, burgle, rape, do drug runs and commit murders etc etc. Contrary to popular believe police don't have targets. what they do have is the over whelming desire to catch criminals and put them behind bars. 
On average around 4000 people a year die on the British roads. The absolute vast majority of those fatals are caused by some form of speeding. 
Believe it or not the average cost to investigate each fatal accident stands at around the one million pound mark. The police aren't interested in Joe public going about their business. They are interested in criminals.
The vast majority of motorists who are caught speeding are done so by way of a fixed camera site or mobile vans. Neither of these are run by police officers. All done by civies NOT police. 
In relation to the police being the enemy. Sorry can't stop laughing at that. Most people who moan about them or continually slag them off are generally the first to call them when things go wrong. The problem with British people is they're very quick to complain just about everything but not very quick to praise.
Generally speaking the British police do a fantastic job, yes you get the odd jumped up plonker but you do in all walks of life. The average member of the public without doubt will walk the other way at the first hint of trouble. Police officers don't. They risk their lives every day and ultimately some sacrifice theirs. 
The Police world wide will never please everyone and people like you will always have something to slag them off for.
I've said it before, If you or any other Police hater think you can make a difference and change the world then the opportunity to join and make a difference is always there. 
No doubt though you know best and you will come back with some no it all answer about the police and how they should work.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Word!!!!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I hear demessiah had a productive weekend.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Im guessing you 2 are police...

I only say what 99% of the public thinks.

My best friend joined the police to 'make the world a better place' after a few years he got sick of being forced to harass decent people so quit!

The people can only take so much before they rise up and fight the system.

Police cuts??? The only people I see complaining are the police themselves. Most normal folk are probably happy :?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Just when I thought you couldn't get any worse Demessiah.

You speak some right garbage mate.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike007 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike007 said:
> ...


28 years cant wait for the end now


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> Im guessing you 2 are police...
> 
> I only say what 99% of the public thinks.
> 
> ...


A, 99%? .... Ok then.. 
B, you will find your mate was t cut out for the job and used an obvious excuse to bail. 
C, police cuts. The only complaint the police them selves have (or rather the most heated) concerns time spent on the job and the amount of officers available in any given division or area. This is for the benefit of the public and the service provided to them/us.

Lets pray that your local beat officer doesn't decide to " quit ", reducing the amount of eyes watching over you and your area this evening. God forbid your pride and joy or worse a loved one is hit by the un insured or pissed driver that the officer in question would have other wise stumbled across and put away for the night.

Of course if numbers where not a problem.......


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

L0z said:


> Just when I thought you couldn't get any worse Demessiah.
> 
> You speak some right garbage mate.


That's one word for it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Folks the person is just baiting you he can't help himself ignore him, don't feed the troll. :wink:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Im not trying to bash the police officers, they just do their job.

I blame the politicians for making them chase targets and therefore go after the easy busts.

If ever there where 2 places where target chasing should not be entertained its the police service and the health service.

I can assure you I will see no police officers around my area tonight but I will see plenty on the motorway on my drive home. :?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

That might be because criminals use the motorways rather than the road to your house? Think about it...


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

L0z said:


> That might be because criminals use the motorways rather than the road to your house? Think about it...


oh yeah you are right.... but these are criminals because they were doing 80mph. The police complaining about manpower is a joke when they waste so much of it chasing 'crimes' that hurt nobody.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Mike007 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike007 said:
> ...


That may well be the case, but I was told there was no officer available even though in the background there was a few walking about, one even eating (ill refrain from saying a doughnut) so they couldn't have been that busy. My belongings were damaged as a result of some idiots and they didnt want to know so excuse me for not believing your reasoning.

I agree I'm sure the public doesn't know what's really going on and I bet its not all good news either. Seems to be a few officers having their name put in the mud with the Hillsborough disaster lately for one example so lets no paint them all to be whiter than white


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > That might be because criminals use the motorways rather than the road to your house? Think about it...
> ...


Nobody.. 
http://m.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jun/07/ ... -boy-death

Try explaining what you just said to that going lads mother.

And the bastard only tuck 5 years after denying at least 50 happy ones from the boy he hit.

Moan about the justice system. Not the police.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

jamman said:


> Folks the prick is just baiting you he can't help himself ignore him, don't feed the troll. :wink:


+1


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Pretty certain it's a proven fact that speeding kills?

Just listen to what your saying! You're moaning that police stop people for speeding? as its not a 'real' crime?

Don't break the law, then you have no reason to worry. But then again, you're not the sort of person I guess that would want to do that.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm just going to reply once more to this thread. I find it massively boring and tiring trying to educate people who have absolutely no idea what they are waffling on about. I mean nothing. 
Terry. God forbid that cop was eating. How dare he. Course you don't eat do you. Bet when you're eating at your place of work you have some where nice and quiet to eat. Nice office, restaurant or canteen. 
Thousand of cops eat whilst on the go. No canteen. Eat whilst actually in the middle of paperwork or other enquiry or jobs. You may see cops in the station when you visit. Can guarantee they are all mega busy. There are really strict rules and regulations that govern police officers. So they can't just drop what they are doing cos some member of the public comes into the station to complain about damage to their car. The police just like the fire service and the NHS have to prioritise the jobs that come in. So when you go in to make your complaint I can guarantee it will be dealt with but it will be further down the list than others. Sadly you're not the only person that day to need the help of the police. Get real. You must know that everything in life has its place in the que. 
Bored now so you haters keep hating [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> I can assure you I will see no police officers around my area tonight


Well, you're hardly likely to see them, are you... They're hiding in bushes, apparently.

Actually, now I think about it, did you confuse Police officers with squirrels?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

They didn't deal with it at all though, not there and then or down the line. I'm not really asking for a reply on the matter or your education either just stating what happened to me personally.

I find it a bit unbelievable that there is rules and regulations to prevent them driving literally 30 secs to the pub to catch the **stards who did it, yet if a fight broke out say they could be round in no time. As a result of not leaving the station the guys just walked off when I had to drive back round by them. It may not have been an emergency to them but to me some little **** had damaged my car and I would liked to have some assistance on it that's all-surely your not too ignorant to understand that?

Anyway it wasn't dealt with and as a result I was left with a nice big bill to replace my wing.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TerryCTR said:


> find it a bit unbelievable that there is rules and regulations to prevent them driving literally 30 secs to the pub to catch the [email protected] who did it, yet if a fight broke out say they could be round in no time.


Really??? They're prioritising crimes which are currently in progress and possibly threatening peoples lives?? What are we paying them for?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Spandex said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > find it a bit unbelievable that there is rules and regulations to prevent them driving literally 30 secs to the pub to catch the [email protected] who did it, yet if a fight broke out say they could be round in no time.
> ...


Are you just joining in and repeating what the cops say. Ok they can prioritise crime, none of it that important though that any one of the officers in the background had to rush out at that point in time to save a life or whatever you want to call it. So it would have been nice for one of them to do something about it-at any point in time


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

TerryCTR said:


> They didn't deal with it at all though, not there and then or down the line. I'm not really asking for a reply on the matter or your education, either just stating what happened to me personally.
> 
> I find it a bit unbelievable that there is rules and regulations to prevent them driving literally 30 secs to the pub to catch the [email protected] who did it, yet if a fight broke out say they could be round in no time. As a result of not leaving the station the guys just walked off when I had to drive back round by them. It may not have been an emergency to them but to me some little c*nt had damaged my car and I would liked to have some assistance on it that's all-surely your not too ignorant to understand that?
> 
> Anyway it wasn't dealt with and as a result I was left with a nice big bill to replace my wing.


+1

Ive lost count of the times friends have called me up because the police wont even take details of a crime, "its a civil matter, blah blah blah" I am always happy to speak to the police and discuss law with them and get them to do their job.

The police are happy to harass decent folk and get easy busts but reluctant to do anything more complicated. The knowledge of the law shown by the majority of officers is shocking too. :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Actually, now I think about it, did you confuse Police officers with squirrels?


Post of the day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Demessiah educating the masses about 'da law'...

Amazing.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I have many skills :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Fab 4 TT said:


> In 1964 when murderers were being hanged, speeding motorists would most likely get a reprimand from Nick Berry and told to mind their ways.
> 
> Note: There are twice as many murders in the UK now.
> 
> ...


Yes and plenty of people every year have their lives taken by irresponsible speeding motorists and why? because they happened to be in the path of the idiot who cares about nothing and noone other than his or her own fookin needs. Kids left with no mum or dad or parents left without their children - serious injury;paralysis; waste of resource, police, fire, NHS etc etc At the end of the day you have choice obey the law - break the law. If you are caught doing more than a hundred I would go to a minimum years ban and an additional month for every mile over the hundred you are caught doing. At those speeds It is noones fault but the person sat behind the wheel, with little or no self control. We arent talking about being confused about what the speed limit is, getting clocked doing 35 in a 30 or 45 in a 40. The speeds we are talking about are fookin ludicrous and in my opinion so are the people doing the driving. I couldnt give a toss if the people blaming everyone else but themselves here disagree with me.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Of this I'm sure.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Guys ( serving cops that is) just ignore this crap - you'r e not going to change these people's minds - they all have axes to grind and not being able to drive around at any speed they like is one of the biggest.

For everyone else....

Speed traps are manned by traffic officers. Unmarked cars are manned by ... wait for it.. traffic officers! Traffic officers enforce traffic regulations and police the roads, it's their total remit. Traffic is a specialised dept like many others within the service. The fact that a traffic cop is knocking you off for speeding does not alter the fact that many other cops are out there policing criminal and non traffic related matters.

So in answer to the age old jibe of "Have you nothing better to do?" - No it's what he does. Geddit?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TerryCTR said:


> Are you just joining in and repeating what the cops say.


I'm just joining in and agreeing with them.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Get it right mate, at not point did I condone driving around at any speed wherever I like. My axe was about them not assisting me that's all. Of course that made me ignorant and uneducated which is a bit presumptuous don't you think.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Blimey.....this has all gone a bit tits up.

Look, I'm not blaming anyone, either the police, nor the camera van....it was my own stupid fault, no one forced to me to go down the M4 breaking the speed limit, it was a daft thing to do and will take whatever punishment is coming my way, of course on the other hand I will do everything in my power to convince the judge my halo slipped for only a moment...

All I will say it has made me think before gunning it again, either down the motorway or on my Sunday blasts over the Brecon Beacons. i hadnt been caught speeding for 20 odd years so i thought i had become invincible, not that I sped everywhere by any means...I can still have fun in the car within the national speed limits and that's why we all buy these cars, to have some fun isn't it.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Spandex said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Are you just joining in and repeating what the cops say.
> ...


Well just as I don't know what was going on in the back ground, neither do you or Mike know that there was in fact nothing more urgent going on that night so there is no point in agreeing when you were neither here or a police officer. My response was directed at Mike you don't need to get involved :wink:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Lol, this is going really well. How about we all just forget about it now.

Good luck with the outcome.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TerryCTR said:


> Get it right mate, at not point did I condone driving around at any speed wherever I like. My axe was about them not assisting me that's all. Of course that made me ignorant and uneducated which is a bit presumptuous don't you think.


OK I did 30 years in the job, 20 of it in CID and until recently I modded on 5ive-0. I've heard it all and if there's one thing to note about internet posts bashing the police it's that we're hearing only one side of the story. If you genuinely feel that the police could have done more for you then do the right thing and complain to the chief constable of your area so the the matter gets properly investigated. Don't come on an internet board bleating about it.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> Blimey.....this has all gone a bit tits up.
> 
> Look, I'm not blaming anyone, either the police, nor the camera van....it was my own stupid fault, no one forced to me to go down the M4 breaking the speed limit, it was a daft thing to do and will take whatever punishment is coming my way, of course on the other hand I will do everything in my power to convince the judge my halo slipped for only a moment...
> 
> All I will say it has made me think before gunning it again, either down the motorway or on my Sunday blasts over the Brecon Beacons. i hadnt been caught speeding for 20 odd years so i thought i had become invincible, not that I sped everywhere by any means...I can still have fun in the car within the national speed limits and that's why we all buy these cars, to have some fun isn't it.


Totally accepted and it isn't you who's derailed the thread.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

igotone said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Get it right mate, at not point did I condone driving around at any speed wherever I like. My axe was about them not assisting me that's all. Of course that made me ignorant and uneducated which is a bit presumptuous don't you think.
> ...


+1


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

igotone said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Get it right mate, at not point did I condone driving around at any speed wherever I like. My axe was about them not assisting me that's all. Of course that made me ignorant and uneducated which is a bit presumptuous don't you think.
> ...


It was a good few years back now, so that's not an option. There is no other side to the story other than I drove by a pub slowly at night as a gang of lads in their 20s say kicked cars and threw bottles off them as they passed.

I didn't bash the police, just saying they don't always do such a great job and that of course you are going to defend to the hilt. If I want to voice my opinion on a public forum I will, I don't need you 'bleating' as you call it telling me what I should do.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TerryCTR said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


Exactly, you don't know either, so why is your assumption that there wasn't a good reason?

You may have intended to respond just to Mike, but you accidentally posted it on a public forum on the internet. That means we can *all* get involved! :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't see that comment coming. You are adding nothing though as you are not in the force so can't add any more value than Mike already has

You are right, maybe there was something going on that meant I couldn't get the help I wanted at the time. I still felt it was a little poor how nothing was done, but as said I should have complained about it then. In the end that wouldn't have made any difference as I still had to fork out for the new wing and paint job thanks to some @ssholes


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TerryCTR said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


So why didn't you do something about it at the time? You wait years then come and give us YOUR version of events which we're supposed to take at face value. Voice your opinion here by all means but don't expect anyone to take it as gospel.

As for defending the police to the hilt right or wrong - you couldn't be more wrong. If they're wrong or not doing their job properly I'll be the first to start shooting at 'em, but give me some evidence.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

No point arguing, police officers are always going to think they know everything.

More police cuts I say...... they are a waste of time. I would rather the money go on things that help society like nurses than some bullys pension fund...


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Right....

Ive got two legs, from my hips to the ground, and when i move them - they walk around.
When i lift them, they climb the stairs, and when i shave them they aint got hairs.... 

How about that for an off topic reply to a post in the off topic section......

Dayer, best of luck with the case.... and i really do hope you get a positive resolution..... and watch that right foot you scoundrel.

For the record i think the police force we have in the UK are quite possibly the finest of any nation. 
Under staffed in too many regions and most certainly overworked.
As already stated - break the rules and you can expect the consequences.

Now everyone, calm the f*** down :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

igotone said:


> So why didn't you do something about it at the time? You wait years then come and give us YOUR version of events which we're supposed to take at face value. Voice your opinion here by all means but don't expect anyone to take it as gospel.
> 
> As for defending the police to the hilt right or wrong - you couldn't be more wrong. If they're wrong or not doing their job properly I'll be the first to start shooting at 'em, but give me some evidence.


I have no idea, I just wanted the car fixed pride and joy and all that. I only went to the police station as it was so close and thought its a then and now chance to catch the ones doing the damage.

I didn't specifically hold this story back for a forum down the line either, the thread just sort of went that way and I gave an example of when I felt let down by the police.

I understand your saying 2 sides to every story and don't need you to believe me etc as it makes no difference its in the past now and I had to foot the bill regardless of what I could have done different at the time.

That doesn't mean I think they are wrong to stop speeders in built up areas etc, I just cruise about in my old age so I don't worry about breaking the law in that sense


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> No point arguing, police officers are always going to think they know everything.
> 
> More police cuts I say...... they are a waste of time. I would rather the money go on things that help society like nurses than some bullys pension fund...


Your a royal ####

Sounds to be like someone had previous.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

For the record , I dislike the whole idea of unmarked police cars, I'd far rather see a high profile police presence on the road in the form of more marked traffic cars and you can't really complain if you can't see a marked cop car in your mirror. Similarly I dislike speed cameras and speed traps generally - many cops do. There's a place for them in key areas, but the explosion of them in recent years is largely responsible for the disappearance of traffic patrols from the roads.

There's a lot wrong with the police service today, unfortunately I watched it happen over many -years, but put it down to the politicians and spin doctors and their endless interfering - don't blame the men and women out there doing the job on the ground.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

> There's a lot wrong with the police service today, unfortunately I watched it happen over many -years, but put it down to the politicians and spin doctors and their endless interfering - don't blame the men and women out there doing the job on the ground.


+1


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Why the ...... demessiah? Make your mind up. Your ether hating on the police or your not.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i'm thinking all has been said on the matter here. I could see this thread wasn't going to end well but took longer than I thought


----------

